# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Cration d'un cache, mise en cache de donne index

## *alexandre*

Hello,

Dans mon application j'aimerais mettre en cache des donnes qui sont rcuprs de cette manire



```

```

Comment index la liste pour la mettre en cache ?

J ai deja un systeme de cache que j utilise comme ceci, pour l instanciation et l utilisation de mthodes qui ne demandent pas d index



```

```

Merci de vos lumires.

----------


## gifffftane

Je ne comprends pas trs bien ce que tu veux faire.

S'il s'agit d'indexer par rapport  une base de donnes, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas un id, qui semble dj exister dans ta base ?

----------


## *alexandre*

c'est deja ce que je fais mais le but est d empecher l execution de la requete sur la base de donne

donc de rcupr les rsultats de x  y demanderaint d ajouter un tableausur le cache (hashtable) la clef serait l index et le max pas tres concluant comme rsultat

ca donnerait un truc Hashtable[String,Array[Object]]

----------


## gifffftane

Ah ! Tu voudrais que la clef exprime la plage sauvegarde dans le ArrayList, et comme a, former une HashMap avec plusieurs plages de valeurs ?

----------


## *alexandre*

exactement ! comme ca je pourrais navigu dans cette hashmap a l aide de deux index, index et max

ca permet d avoir en mmoire les lments de facon indexs sans devoir charger toute la structure en mmoire (a part si tous les index ont t brows)

mais ca me semble un peu complexe  mettre en place et  utilis

----------


## gifffftane

Oui... d'o mes questions  ::lol::  

Je te conseille, soit de mettre en place un HashMap simplement index par le id, soit de te plonger dans les nombreuses solutions qui existent dj  ce sujet, soit... de ne rien faire : si ton moteur de base de donnes ou ton driver JDBC est bon, il fait tout a tout seul.

----------


## *alexandre*

je vais me contenter de mon cache simple avec les id  ::mouarf::  d ailleurs ehcache fait pareil ....

----------

